# tetera / hervidor



## El intérprete

Buenos días a todos:

Estoy estudiando los nombres de las cosas de la cocina en español y he llegado a una duda. ¿En tu país se le llama tetera o hervidor u otro nombre a la cosa que se usa para calentar y servir líquidos calientes como el chocolate o el té?

Me interesan mucho las variaciones regionales puesto que nunca quiero decir algo que suene extraño para ti. Muchas gracias.

Aquí hay una foto de la cosa a la cual me refiero: http://www.pachd.com/free-images/household-images/tea-pot-01.jpg


----------



## Alma Shofner

Tetera o calentadera para el té. Cuando es sólo para hervir el agua le llamamos calentadera en Sonora.
Como el tomar té no es tan común como el tomar café, es posible que se le siga llamando calentadera del agua para el té.
Saludos


----------



## bellota_2601

En República Dominicana no usamos nada parecido, pero en Perú le llaman tetera.


----------



## Pirulin Pirulan

En la Argentina el recipiente para calentar agua, generalmente para el mate, recibe el nombre de "pava". Es una tetera de metal pero su asa se ubica en la parte superior. En esta dirección verán una foto. http://www.acerosvazquez.com/images/acero-bronce/pava-14cm-acero-bronce-art3216b.jpg


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En *El Salvador*, siendo un país mayormente cafetero no tenemos un nombre en particular para ese utensilio, puesto que tomar té no es una costumbre muy extendida. Para calentar agua, pues lo hacemos en cuaqluier utensilio que se preste a ello.


----------



## beatrizg

En Colombia le decimos *tetera* al utensilio que aparece en la ilustración de El intérprete. Yo diría que se usa para servir y mantener caliente el líquido (té, café, etc.), no para calentarlo.


----------



## Chinchilla

Hola a todos,
en Chile la foto corresponde a una tetera, porque se usa cuando adentro tiene un té o agua de hierbas preparado, pero el utensilio NO se calienta, ahí se vierte el agua ya caliente y se le echan las hierbas.
un hervidor en Chile es eléctrico, y calienta agua pura. si el utensilio calienta agua pura y se pone sobre el fuego también se le llama tetera, y tiene el silbido típico.
si calienta leche sola o con chocolate (etc.) al fuego, es un jarro metálico sin tapa, que se llama lechero (se usa más al sur, en el campo)
No creo que tengamos la costumbre de preparar chocolate caliente, como país, pero en caso de hacerlo se sirve en una jarrito, sin tapa... así lo he visto en restaurantes, y en mi casa.

Chin


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Estoy de acuerdo con Chinchilla, el utensilio que está en la foto no sirve para calentar agua, con lo cual dudo que en algún sitio reciba el nombre de hervidor. Aquí eso es una tetera. Con similar forma, pero hecha de algún material apropiado que sea resistente al fuego (acero, aluminio, vidrio templado), recibe en mi país el nombre de caldera. En ese caso sirve precisamente para calentar o hervir agua.
Saludos


----------



## chics

¡Qué mona! Eso aquí es una *tetera*, aunque nunca lo he visto usado para servir chocolate... ni otra cosa que no sea un tipo de infusión, ahora que pienso. Ahí se sirve el té pero no sirve para calentar agua, eso se ha de hacer a parte, en un cazo, por ejemplo.

Los *hervidores* no se usan mucho por aquí. En principio sería algo para calentar agua. Para mí lo son unos que tienen la pinta de una jarra de plástico con tapa y una resistencia en la parte inferior, en contacto con el agua, y que se enchufan a la corriente eléctrica, pero solemos usar otros métodos como el cazo, el micro-ondas, etc.


----------



## El intérprete

bellota_2601 said:


> En República Dominicana no usamos nada parecido, pero en Perú le llaman tetera.


 
No me dejes así. Ahora que has sacado a la luz una diferencia dominicana, tienes que explicárnosla. ¿En la República Dominicana nadie usa teteras ni hervidores? A ustedes les debe gustar las bebidas frías. Deben ser refrescantes durante esos días calientes.


----------



## chics

Bueno, no usar esos cacharros no implica necesariamente no beber cosas calientes. Como decía, uno puede calentarse el agua o la leche en un cazo simplemente y luego verterlo directamente en un vaso o taza. Y el café se hace en cafeteras...


----------



## piraña utria

El intérprete said:


> No me dejes así. Ahora que has sacado a la luz una diferencia dominicana, tienes que explicárnosla. ¿En la República Dominicana nadie usa teteras ni hervidores? A ustedes les debe gustar las bebidas frías. Deben ser refrescantes durante esos días calientes.


 
Hola.

Seguramente es como dice Bellota por aquellos lados. Acá en ninguna ciudad o población en general de la zona caribeña colombiana se usa ese utensilio para brindar el "tinto" (café colombiano servido), pese a que nos encanta: va de las ollas o de las cafeteras donde se prepara a las tazas.

Saludos,


----------



## bb008

Ayutuxte said:


> En *El Salvador*, siendo un país mayormente cafetero no tenemos un nombre en particular para ese utensilio, puesto que tomar té no es una costumbre muy extendida. Para calentar agua, pues lo hacemos en cuaqluier utensilio que se preste a ello.


En Venezuela es igual, una ollita, una paila para hervir el agua, sea para café o té es igual. Aunque se conoce la tetera.

Saludos.-


----------



## Xiroi

Además de los hervidores eléctricos hay hervidores que se ponen al fuego, los que había antes de las modernidades eléctricas. Por supuesto cualquier recipiente puede valer para calentar agua claro, pero incluso hace años había los llamados cueceleches, que eran unas ollitas con una tapa especial para poder filtrar la nata al verter el contenido.

El intérprete preguntaba sobre los recipientes para servir, en ese caso hay que aclarar que el café se sirve cafeteras como ésta y el té en teteras como la que han mostrado más arriba, es decir, son diseños diferentes.

Por supuesto, mucha gente no saca el servicio de porcelana de la abuela y si hay confianza sencillamente planta en la mesa cafeteras como ésta, o la jarra de ésta directamente del fuego/de la base eléctrica.

Las chocolateras tradicionales son una cosa del pasado y se usan más de decoración que otra cosa. En algunas películas de época, de cuando la gente en España merendaba con chocolate y no café, se ve cómo sirven con chocolateras.


----------



## Ushuaia

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con Chinchilla, el utensilio que está en la foto no sirve para calentar agua, con lo cual dudo que en algún sitio reciba el nombre de hervidor. Aquí eso es una tetera. Con similar forma, pero hecha de algún material apropiado que sea resistente al fuego (acero, aluminio, vidrio templado), recibe en mi país el nombre de caldera. En ese caso sirve precisamente para calentar o hervir agua.
> Saludos



Adolfo, el utensilio de la foto (la "pava") no se usa para otra cosa que para calentar agua. Creo que ese en particular es de acero inoxidable. Puede ser que el brillo dé lugar a confusión, pero es tal como lo señaló el forero. 

Muchos saludos.


----------



## Vampiro

Uffff...
Con tanta tetera me dieron ganas de tomar té.  Voy a preparar uno.
A propósito, por acá se llaman "teteras" tanto la que se usa para preparar efectivamente la infusión, como la que se usa para para calentar el agua.
Claro que con la aparición de los hervidores eléctricos, estas últimas están pasando a ser piezas de museo.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Xiroi

En España también algunas personas llaman tetera a los hervidores (los que van al fuego, no los eléctricos). Es más, a alguno le he visto echar el té dentro del recipiente como si fuera lo más natural del mundo.


----------



## Polizón

bellota_2601 said:


> En República Dominicana no usamos nada parecido, pero en Perú le llaman tetera.


 
No en todo el Perú, mi estimada bellota. En Arequipa, Puno, Cusco, y otras cuidades dicen hervidor o calentadora (claro, si es de metal y se pone en una hormilla a calentar agua). Si es solamente para servir el té (de loza) entonces sí es tetera. Aunque el té filtrante ha contribuido a que solamente se ponga agua caliente en el recipiente.
Saludos,
Polizón


----------



## Aserolf

En México supongo que también se conocen como Teteras, aunque comúnmente yo (y mi familia) le llamo: *Jarra para Hervir Agua*.

Incluso, algunas veces le llamaba *cafetera*, aunque no precisamente hirviera café, sino sólo agua para preparar café instantáneo o té.

Sds;o)


----------



## treulen

Ushuaia said:


> Adolfo, el utensilio de la foto (la "pava") no se usa para otra cosa que para calentar agua. Creo que ese en particular es de acero inoxidable. Puede ser que el brillo dé lugar a confusión, pero es tal como lo señaló el forero.
> 
> Muchos saludos.



En defensa de mi coterráneo, debo decir que lo de la foto parece ser de cerámica, y no de ningún metal pintado o esmaltado. Además, si bien la forma es casi la misma que de la pava (Argentina) o caldera (Uruguay), se puede ver que no es para poner sobre el fuego por su base pequeña. Las pavas/calderas tienen la base grande (en forma acampanada) para recibir más calor, en cambio las teteras como la de la foto la tienen más chica justamente para no perderlo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Sí, por el grosor del material en el pico del utensilio parecería ser de cerámica, pero bueno, la duda deja de ser lingüística (lo que mata es la presbicia -la mía, por supuesto-).  Está claro que si es o fuera de acero entonces recibiría el nombre de pava/caldera/hervidor y seguramente algunos más.
Cordial saludos a todos


----------



## Xiroi

Esta foto que acabas de poner es una tetera de loza, no parece ser metálica. Pongo aquí algunos otros modelos de materiales variados. Por definición las teteras no son más altas que anchas, a diferencia de las cafeteras que son mucho más estilizadas.

Ni idea del material
Material plástico, diseño moderno, con filtro incluído
De plata de las de toda la vida
Porcelana dicen en el sito a mí me parece loza
Porcelana inglesa de la marca tan conocida a la que no le vamos a hacer publicidad
De hierro forjado, estilo japonés Ésta es la única que creo que se puede poner al fuego y además se usa para servir.


----------



## cervantesphantom

treulen said:


> En defensa de mi coterráneo, debo decir que lo de la foto parece ser de cerámica, y no de ningún metal pintado o esmaltado. Además, si bien la forma es casi la misma que de la pava (Argentina) o caldera (Uruguay), se puede ver que no es para poner sobre el fuego por su base pequeña. Las pavas/calderas tienen la base grande (en forma acampanada) para recibir más calor, en cambio las teteras como la de la foto la tienen más chica justamente para no perderlo.



Exactamente esto le estaba explicando a un alumno mío de español hace unos minutos. Aunque muchos llamen al hervidor de tetera, esto es incorrecto. 
La RAE muy bien define que es un recipiente para preparar y servir el té. El té NO se prepara añadiéndolo al agua hervida, es al contrario y SIN agua hervida sino caliente! La observación sobre el ancho de la base es exacta, felicitaciones! Las teteras tiene una base estrecha, para apoyar sobre la mesa y siguiendo un patrón estético. Y las pavas, hervidores o calderas tienen una base muy ancha, normalmente mayor que la boca del recipiente, para que absorban mejor el calor y para que no se pueda volcar facilmente el recipiente, aun más cuando el mismo se encuentra sobre la hornalla del fogón. 

Algunos hervidores tienen una tapa en el pico con un agujero calibrado de manera tal que el vapor al pasar por el mismo produzca un silbido, indicando así que el agua está hirviendo. En otras la tapa tiene cierto huelgo y permite que la misma vibre haciendo un ruido característico. De cualquier forma una de las maneras más prácticas para reconocer cunado es una tetera y cuando es un hervidor es verficando el ancho de la base. S la basei es estrecha es una tetera, si es ancha es una pava o hervidor. Es muy sencillo.


----------



## Henrry

Hola a todos, este recipiente si bien cobra otro carácter visual debido al cambio de materiales la conozco como Caldera en mi país(Uruguay), Pava en Argentina y han hecho referencia a esta también como tetera este es mi aporte salud


----------



## Ciprianus

La cosa de la foto no sirve para calentar agua, es una* tetera*, dentro se pone el té y agua caliente. Esa es de cerámica, lo común es que sean de porcelana.


----------



## Aviador

En Chile, tanto el recipiente que se usa para preparar el té como el que se usa para hervir agua se llaman _tetera_. Este último recipiente sólo es el que se pone al fuego de la cocina y el término _hervidor_ se usa exclusivamente aquí referido al aparato eléctrico para hervir agua, el más común:
 



cervantesphantom said:


> ... aun más cuando el mismo se encuentra sobre la *hornalla del fogón*...


Bueno, esto en Chile simplemente no se entendería. Un chileno diría ... _aun más cuando el mismo se encuentra sobre el *quemador/placa de la cocina*_...



cervantesphantom said:


> ... Algunos hervidores tienen una tapa en el pico con un agujero calibrado de manera tal que el vapor al pasar por el mismo produzca un silbido...


Como los _hervidores_ en Chile sólo son los eléctricos, lo que evita que sigan encendidos después de hervir el agua es el termostato que los apaga y no tienen pito.


----------



## Henrry

Bien entonces, estamos de acuerdo tetera tiene igual nombre aquí también, (aunque el artefacto presentado en la foto que puse como referencia haga   las veces las mismas funciones que la tetera, esto incluye servir infusiones, agua ebullidas a recipientes   y mantenimiento de líquidos a disposición hasta ser necesarios por estos lugares) quizás estén emparentados con la salvedad que es por lo general fabricada en metales y no sermicas de igual modo tienen razon


----------



## Aserolf

Henrry said:


> Hola a todos, este recipiente si bien cobra otro carácter visual debido al cambio de materiales la conozco como Caldera en mi país(Uruguay), Pava en Argentina y han hecho referencia a esta también como tetera este es mi aporte salud
> View attachment 26658





Ciprianus said:


> La cosa de la foto no sirve para calentar agua, es una* tetera*, dentro se pone el té y agua caliente. Esa es de cerámica, lo común es que sean de porcelana.


 Si te refieres a la foto arriba, estás equivocado. Esa *tetera*, *jarra*, *caldera*, *cafetera*, o como se le quiera llamar, es de aluminio o de acero (no es ni de cerámica ni de porcelana) y *sí* que se puede hervir agua en ella. De hecho, tengo una casi idéntica. Aparte, la misma foto muestra que está encima de una estufa y el mechero encendido.


----------



## Aserolf

Aviador said:


> En Chile, tanto el recipiente que se usa para preparar el té como el que se usa para hervir agua se llaman _tetera_. Este último recipiente sólo es el que se pone al fuego de la cocina y el término _hervidor_ se usa exclusivamente aquí referido al aparato eléctrico para hervir agua, el más común:
> View attachment 26661


A esto también le llamo jarra, tetera o cafetera. Tengo también una idéntica, eléctrica, que uso en el trabajo; y sólo hiervo agua, igual que en la tradicional que se calienta en una estufa.


----------



## Aviador

Aserolf said:


> ... está encima de una *estufa* y el *mechero* encendido.


 Pues, esto tampoco se entendería en Chile; más bien llevaría a confusión, ya que aquí una _estufa_ es un aparato de calefacción:

y un _mechero_ sólo es el que se usa en los laboratorios de ciencia:


----------



## Aserolf

Aviador said:


> Pues, esto tampoco se entendería en Chile; más bien llevaría a confusión, ya que aquí una _estufa_ es un aparato de calefacción:
> View attachment 26662
> y un _mechero_ sólo es el que se usa en los laboratorios de ciencia:
> View attachment 26663


WOW! Entonces, a qué le llaman *estufa* (_stove_ en inglés - sólo para clarificación) ? 
Y, en México, un mechero también es el del laboratorio. 
Para la estufa puede usarse también "*mecha*" o "*quemador*" (clic). Esta última es la que usan en sus descripciones las mueblerías.


----------



## Graciela J

Aserolf said:


> Si te refieres a la foto arriba, estás equivocado. Esa *tetera*, *jarra*, *caldera*, *cafetera*, o como se le quiera llamar, es de aluminio o de acero (no es ni de cerámica ni de porcelana) y *sí* que se puede hervir agua en ella. De hecho, tengo una casi idéntica. Aparte, la misma foto muestra que está encima de una estufa y el mechero encendido.



¿Cuál foto? En este hilo se han mostrado muchas fotos.


----------



## Aviador

Aserolf said:


> WOW! Entonces, a qué le llaman *estufa* (_stove_ en inglés - sólo para clarificación) ?...


¿Cómo llamamos al artefacto para cocinar? Pues, _cocina_:


> *cocina*
> Del lat. _coquīna,_ de _coquĕre_ 'cocer'.
> […]
> *2. *f. Aparato que hace las veces de fogón, con hornillos o fuegos y a veces horno. Puede calentar con carbón, gas, electricidad, etc.
> […]
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_​


----------



## Aserolf

Aviador said:


> ¿Cómo llamamos al artefacto para cocinar? Pues, _cocina_:
> 
> View attachment 26667


¡Nunca me lo hubiera imaginado! Para mí la *cocina* es la habitación donde se cocina, nada más.
He aprendido una nueva acepción de cocina que desconocía. Gracias Aviador.


----------



## jsvillar

Se me había olvidado que existía la palabra 'pava', yo creo que en España se usaba mucho. Yo tengo una, tiene forma de tetera pero es metálica, y cuando hierve el agua silba. Tengo que confesar que la llamo 'la kettle'


----------



## Señor K

Aserolf said:


> ¡Nunca me lo hubiera imaginado! Para mí la *cocina* es la habitación donde se cocina, nada más.
> He aprendido una nueva acepción de cocina que desconocía. Gracias Aviador.



A lo más, Aserolf, podríamos decir _batería de cocina_ para referirnos al "mueble que se enciende" , pero apoyo a mi coterráneo: usualmente le decimos "cocina" no más, tanto a la habitación como al aparatejo.

Y confirmo triplemente lo que los chilenos del foro han dicho: "tetera" se usa tanto para el aparato que calienta agua como para el que suele tener un cedazo por dentro para echar la hierba y tener el té preparado. De hecho, incluso las teteras más antiguas con este uso eran simplemente unos recipientes de agua más pequeños que sus hermanas mayores, donde echabas el té suelto dentro y, al momento de servir, te ayudabas de un colador pequeño para evitar que la hierba cayera a la taza. Así lo hacíamos cuando éramos pequeños.  

Algo así:


----------



## jsvillar

Señor K said:


> batería de cocina


En España una 'batería de cocina' es un conjunto de ollas y tapas de distintos tamaños que se compran como un conjunto.
Y sí, la cocina es tanto la habitación como el mueble con los fuegos.


----------



## Señor K

Ups, tienes toda la razón, Jsvillar. No sé en qué estaba pensando (a lo más reflejar mi ignorancia y el hecho de que se me mezclan las cosas).

En Chile, *batería de cocina se usa también para el conjunto de ollas y sartenes*. Lo siento.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Por estos lares somos poco aficionados al té caliente. Entendemos lo que es una tetera la cual, por cierto, tiene una forma diferente a la cafetera. 

En general usamos una jarra, olla o cualquier traste que sirva para hervir agua, incluyendo la "caldera" (_*kettle*_) de la foto de Henrry, cuando queremos preparar un café instantáneo o alguna infusión (nosotros les llamamos tés así sean de flores, hierbas o especias y no tengan nada que ver con el té).

Me llama la atención que una de las traducciones de _*kettle*_ sea *pava*.  Cuando yo era niña recuerdo que a ese utensilio le llamaban *pato*, y creí que era un regionalismo de esta tierra del spanglish y otras lindezas, pero... buscando por internet encuentro que en Mercado Libre así les llaman . *Un pato para hervir agua.*


----------



## Señor K

Pues acá, estimada Janis, también decimos té (aunque se ha popularizado la palabrilla "infusión"), aunque no sea del _Camellia sinensis_.  Si hay que ser específicos, decimos "té de hierbas", "té de frutas", "té de cáscaras de limón" (vulgo "agüita perra" ), etc.

Y con respecto a la "pava", en Chile estamos diría yo acostumbrados a oírla (no a usarla, aclaro), por nuestra cercanía con los hermanos argentinos. Ahora bien, "pato" es algo completamente distinto, ya que se le llama así a un orinal para enfermos.


----------



## Aserolf

jsvillar said:


> En España una 'batería de cocina' es un conjunto de ollas y tapas de distintos tamaños que se compran como un conjunto.
> Y sí, la cocina es tanto la habitación como el mueble con los fuegos.


Sí, *batería de cocina* también le decimos al conjunto de ollas y sartenes para cocinar. Aunque de hecho, esa es la acepción que recoge la RAE:

*batería *de cocina
1. f. Conjunto de recipientes, generalmente de una misma línea o diseño, que sirven para guisar.


----------



## Aserolf

Janis Joplin said:


> ...Me llama la atención que una de las traducciones de _*kettle*_ sea *pava*.  Cuando yo era niña recuerdo que a ese utensilio le llamaban *pato*, y creí que era un regionalismo de esta tierra del spanglish y otras lindezas, pero... buscando por internet encuentro que en Mercado Libre así les llaman . *Un pato para hervir agua.*


Quizás sí se trate de un regionalismo o, como yo le pondría, _"fronter*ismo*"_ ? 
El caso es que yo toda mi vida había conocido este utensilio como olla, jarra, tetera, etc., y en Piedras Negras, Coahuila (frontera con Texas) vine a conocerlo como *pato*. Recuerdo que la primera vez que se lo oí decir a la señora con la que me hospedaba, me quedé  cuando en la cocina, mientras ella se encontraba lavando los trastes, me pidió que le pasara *el pato* para "lavarlo".


----------

